# The case for a "do-over" - Aurora's Chitty Chitty Bang Bang



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I bought this Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang kit from John Green many years ago and built it when my modeling skills were well-below average. It got relegated to the B display area (the garage) where it got very dusty and the chrome just flaked off.










About a year ago I moved it to the do-over pile and in the last three months, I stripped the paint and the chrome, scratchbuilt a couple of parts (windshield and headlight lenses), did a bit of research and turned it into this.










Now if can just get the damn song out of my head.

Jim


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks great! How did you restore the chrome — were the parts re-plated, or did you use foil?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That looks incredible, Jim. Nice job on the restoration. Did you use Alclad II to refinish the formerly chrome parts. They turned out great. Actually better looking than plated plastic parts.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I couldn't seem to get the finish on the hood I wanted with Alclad (although I've had success with it before), so I resorted to Bare-Metal Foil. The hard part was the planking on the rear area.

I did use Alclad for the gas tank, the hub caps and the rear view mirror surface. Most of what Aurora chrome plated was in fact brass.

Jim


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, what a difference! _Seriously_ nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Awesome Jim. Looks like before and after in the movie.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You really did fix it up like in the old movie! 

I think I'll sing!

Oh wow! Look at it now! Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang we love you! 

Seriously, did you know that there was a real Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang. In fact, there were three and they were race cars from the earily years of motoring.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Killer restoration job! I am glad to see that you took a before photo. I seem to forget about that part. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I dunno...seems to have lost some of its character...


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> I dunno...seems to have lost some of its character...


At least we could never say that about you, Chris.

Jim


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Arrowax,
Two words..."Suh Weet!"


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Wonder what happened to the one I had. Got it by saving a ton of box tops. When it finally came in it was missing one of the door handles. Have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

SWEET!!!!

bUZZ


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job on restoring a classic kit :thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Wonderful job Jim, Congrates on your win at WF! Well deserved. See you in the CuiltSuite next year.

Rogue


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> You really did fix it up like in the old movie!
> 
> I think I'll sing!
> 
> Oh wow! Look at it now! Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang we love you!


You had me cornfused for a few minutes there. You are morphing two movie themes there pal...lol

"Oh wow, look at him now, it's Zuckerman's famous pig" (Charlottes Web)

"Oh you pretty Chitty Bang Bang, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang we love you"

It wasn't very long ago, like in the last 3 years, that it dawned on me that Ian Fleming wrote this classic. Of course in hind sight it's painfully obvious when the lead woman is named Truely Scrumptious. And we also get to see Benny Hill as the toymaker. This is one film I would not mind seeing a remake of.. with todays special effects, it would be a treat.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Fantastic restoration mate!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I hope the powers that be reissue this kit- I'd LOVE to have it in my build pile!
This and Archies Car are my favourite Aurora car kits!!
Maybe one day......

Chris.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

...And, Hey... If we can get them to reissue Archie's Car, let's throw in the Banana Splits Banana Buggy, too!

- GJS


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice restoration, just like in the film, but I can't help thinking of 

Lollipops, children, lollipops.

Wouldn't you like to try my lollipops? 

Come out and try my lollipops.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Arronax said:


> I bought this Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang kit from John Green many years ago and built it when my modeling skills were well-below average. It got relegated to the B display area (the garage) where it got very dusty and the chrome just flaked off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Ace Ventura`s voice? lol Looks amazing!!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Was one of my favorites, It just showed how great a company 
Aurora was. I hope that Moebius models or Round 2 re-release
this kit. 

The good old days!!!!

fortress


----------



## biggerboat (Jun 29, 2010)

That is some awesome work!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Jim, I was totally blown away when I saw this at Wonderfest a few years back. I never saw this post with the "before" photo. I'm even more impressed with this build now that I see what you started with.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Jim, I was totally blown away when I saw this at Wonderfest a few years back. I never saw this post with the "before" photo. I'm even more impressed with this build now that I see what you started with.


Thank you, Dave. This is still one of my favorite model builds. It really was fun to do.

As to a re-issue, I wonder if the molds even still exist?

Jim


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ohio Southpaw said:


> This is one film I would not mind seeing a remake of.. with todays special effects, it would be a treat.


Yeah, but you can't remake Benny Hill! And I wonder what the "New" Chitty would be...a 2007 Pontiac? (Shutter!)


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> And I wonder what the "New" Chitty would be...a 2007 Pontiac? (Shutter!)


Remember, Fleming's original concept was that Chitty was a Bentley.










Jim


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, a Bently still isn't a bad choice...but I'm glad they went for the historic Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, which was an actual car. ...in fact, there were 3 of them.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I would love to see this kit re issued!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Arronax said:


> Remember, Fleming's original concept was that Chitty was a Bentley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! how about a model kit of the book version.....with wings! That
would be pretty cool! man I have not seen that cover since I was
a little guy...nice!

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great job! I always wanted one of those!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

The original just sold at auction... $805,000.00 !!

http://www.insideline.com/ford/chitty-chitty-bang-bang-fails-to-soar-at-auction.html


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Darn - and I stopped bidding at $795,000.00!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Looks like the CCBB auction is going to be covered on this week's "Hollywood Treasures" on Siffy (oh okay...on Syfy).


----------

